# Now comes in gay-friendly!



## Benge (Mar 8, 2008)

Yes, it is I. I am back. I know it's been a while. I know you've all missed me, but please. PLEASE! Hold the applause... Thank you.

So, basic questionnaire so all the other UFC frequenters can get to know you a little better.

*1: Where do you live* (country) (if Murrica, which state)*?*

*2: When were you first introduced to MMA?*

*3: Have you ever attended a UFC event* (if n/a, go to next question)*?*
(a) Name of event:
(b) When and where:
(c) Positive memories:
(d) Negative memories:

*4: Have you ever attended another MMA event* (if n/a, skip to #5)*?*
(a) Name of event:
(b) When and where:
(c) Positive memories:
(d) Negative memories:

*5: Tips/advice you'd give to others if they plan on attending an event:*

*6: Do you plan on attending a future event?*
a: Name of event:
b: When where:

*7: Five fighters you'd love to go watch:* (must still be active)
-
-
-
-
-

*8a: Who is your favorite UFC ring girl?*(straight)
(a) Describe your personal fantasy with her:

*8b: Who is the most attractive guy in the UFC ever?* (gay-friendly) [insert my little pony with giant sparkly rainbow in the background here] 


Trick question, answer is El Guapo.


*9: In MMA who is the GOAT?* (if you get this wrong, you will be banned*)

*10: What type of "MMA/UFC fans" are the worst?*

_* possibly, probably, maybe, in the future for breaking a rule or 4 of this here board_


----------



## MikeHawk (Sep 11, 2009)

I'm gonna skip straight to the gay question and go with Huerta, no ****.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

I live in the US.

Watching Comcast.


No. I was going to UFC 101 but couldn't get tickets. I don't plan on going to another one.


No. 


Maybe.


Anderson, Lyoto, Jose Aldo, Benson, Cain.


I don't have a favourite.


Probably Roger Huerta.



Danny LeFever.


Canadians.


----------



## Mirage445 (Dec 20, 2006)

Roflcopter said:


> Canadians.


I don't think I love you anymore.


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

Mirage445 said:


> I don't think I love you anymore.


He hates everything...


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

First, welcome back.

Secondly, I'm bored, so I'll play along and answer 

1: Where do you live (country) (if Murrica, which state)?
*UK*
2: When were you first introduced to MMA?
*At College*
3: Have you ever attended a UFC event (if n/a, go to next question)? *No*
(a) Name of event: *N/A*
(b) When and where: *N/A*
(c) Positive memories: *N/A*
(d) Negative memories: *N/A*

4: Have you ever attended another MMA event (if n/a, skip to #5)?
(a) Name of event: *N/A*
(b) When and where: *N/A*
(c) Positive memories: *N/A*
(d) Negative memories: *N/A*

5: Tips/advice you'd give to others if they plan on attending an event:
*Get advice from someone who has been to an event*

6: Do you plan on attending a future event?
a: Name of event: *Some UFC event*
b: When where: *Somewhere, Sometime I dunno*

7: Five fighters you'd love to go watch: (must still be active)
*- Forrest Griffin
- Rich Franklin
- Marloes Coenen
- Jon Fitch
- Ronda Rousey*

8a: Who is your favorite UFC ring girl?(straight)
(a) Describe your personal fantasy with her:
*Ah, this is for the dudes...so N/A*

8b: Who is the most attractive guy in the UFC ever? 
*Errrr, El Guapo?*

9: In MMA who is the GOAT? 
*Marloes Coenen* (flame me all you want bitches) 

10: What type of "MMA/UFC fans" are the worst?
*The kind that start a debate then insult you for having a different answer/opinion to the person starting the debate*


----------



## edlavis88 (Jul 12, 2009)

1: Where do you live (country)?
*UK*
2: When were you first introduced to MMA?
*Aware of it from about 2004 when i started training. Got hugely into it around 2008 thanks mainly to Brock!*
3: Have you ever attended a UFC event (if n/a, go to next question)?
*(a) Name of event: UFC 105 and UFC 120
(b) When and where: Manchester 2009 and London 2010
(c) Positive memories: Atmoshphere, Atmosphere, ATMOSPHERE!
(d) Negative memories: Not as insightful as watching on TV.*

4: Have you ever attended another MMA event (if n/a, skip to #5)?
*(a) Name of event: Going to Fusion Fighting in Sep this year
(b) When and where: Espom Downs Sep 2012
(c) Positive memories:
(d) Negative memories:*

5: Tips/advice you'd give to others if they plan on attending an event: *Don't get bottom tier price seats.*

6: Do you plan on attending a future event?
*a: Name of event: Possibly, No tickets other than Fusion brought yet
b: When where:*

7: Five fighters you'd love to go watch: (must still be active)
*- Georges St Pierre
- Anderson Silva
- Michael MacDonald
- Rhonda Rousey
- Mamed Khalidov*

8a: Who is your favorite UFC ring girl?(straight)
(a) Describe your personal fantasy with her: *Ariany and Brittney... I'm just watching!*

8b: Who is the most attractive guy in the UFC ever? (gay-friendly) *Ryan Bader... *


9: In MMA who is the GOAT? (if you get this wrong, you will be banned*) ... *Rob Emerson*

10: What type of "MMA/UFC fans" are the worst?

*People who love one pure aspect and get butthurt over the MIXED part of the sport...*


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Benge said:


> Yes, it is I. I am back. I know it's been a while. I know you've all missed me, but please. PLEASE! Hold the applause... Thank you.
> 
> So, basic questionnaire so all the other UFC frequenters can get to know you a little better.
> 
> ...


.........


----------

